# Quality of Internet



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the internet quality, speed, etc. is like in southern Spain? My husband and I are pretty tech-dependent.

Vann


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Very variable, according to where you live. Superfast broadband is now available in some areas (the city of Málaga, and some of the resort towns along the Costa del Sol). Fibre optic to provide the same is being installed in my town this year.

At the moment we have 20mb broadband via a local cable TV company which costs €18 per month (IVA inc, no additional line rental involved). They also offer 30mb and 50mb for a higher monthly charge.

In more rural areas provision is much worse.


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, Lynn, for the very quick response.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We are in a village 40 km from the nearest city, with a mountain range to the east. We consistently get broadband speeds of 5 to 6 mbps, via ADSL, which is absolutely fine for everything we need to do. The only problem is occasional power cuts, but you can get a UPS to deal with those.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a call this week from Movistar to tell me me that they'd increased my internet speed from 100 to 300Mbps at no extra cost. I got 311 Mbps in the test.

However, I'm in the province of Madrid. My house is for sale to enable me to move further south, but I may now have to reconsider.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Movistar also provide 300Mbps along the Costa del Sol so it is certainly available but as with any broadband it is dependent on the capability of the nearest exchange so just check with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

If you cannot get ADSL or Fibre don't despair as the whole country (literally) is covered with 3G - You can get Movistar at home for 47 euros a month - this allows you to have upto 10Mbit internet via 3G network. (Unlimited data) - I personally use this technology as we don't have ADSL.

There is also WiMAX and SAT broadband if you cannot get ADSL, 3G/4G, Fibre offering as well.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

we also use 3G it comes with a package along with our tv. all uk freesat stations plus a few more and radio as well. we get 8 meg and the tv package for 33:74 euros a month this also includes 14 day catch up as well.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

smitty5668 said:


> we also use 3G it comes with a package along with our tv. all uk freesat stations plus a few more and radio as well. we get 8 meg and the tv package for 33:74 euros a month this also includes 14 day catch up as well.


Hi, I'm new to the forum, so apologise for reviving an old thread, but smitty would you share with us the supplier of the package you mention above.

Thanks

David


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Im on the south coast.
Speeds are very good....300MBs.
ping is average and bufferbloat is poor.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el pescador said:


> Im on the south coast.
> Speeds are very good....300MBs.
> ping is average and bufferbloat is poor.


Bufferbloat? What a wonderful word. I know a few people I could apply that to. 

Presumably you are on fibre optic. You won't get that outside the cities. Where are you getting 300 mbps? Is that what you actually get, or what the contract says?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We get around8 mb down & 1 up .30€/month. That's wifi as Telefonica can't be bothered to improve anything around here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Presumably you are on fibre optic. You won't get that outside the cities. Where are you getting 300 mbps? Is that what you actually get, or what the contract says?


I don't live in a city, and Movistar personnel are all over our town at the moment, installing what will be 300mbps fibre optic. The Ayuntamiento said that 70% of properties here would have access to it this year.

I could get 100mbps at the moment if I wanted to pay for it, but I don't think I'll bother, our present 20mbps is fine for our needs.


----------

